# EZ snap track questions



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm a beginner and just wonder if its wrong to use the Backmann EZ track vs. the track you buy to cut and spice together? Is this track as good as the other tracks? is their a right way or not? to use the EZ snapp together track?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

It is just as good as the other with less work just not as many possiblity's then using flex track. Um... to awnser the question on a right and wrong way to use the track it should be pretty obvious with both Ez and flex. rail A connects to rail B it is kind of a fool proof system


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

BoxCar,
Welcome to a truly fun hobby! :thumbsup:
I, like you, am completly new to this model RR stuff. I started due to buying a cheap set to run around the Christmas tree and thought it might be a cool way to pass away the long, cold Michigan winter.
I've since expanded to a full-blown 4'X8' layout, complete with nearly 30 buildings, etc. .....three seperate tracks and trains, and lots of cool accessories.
My first track was from Life-Like, also a snap together system. I then, after reading the comments on this forum, decided to go with Nickle Silver rails but wanted something easy so I chose the Bachmann EZ track system.
It became readily obvious that the experienced, and more serious modelers in the hobby, preferred flex track. On the other hand, guys (like me) who are building a layout more for "fun and amusement" seem to be OK with snap together track.
Yes, the flex track is much more realistic and true to authenticity. I can truly appreciate and admire that to be the case. But......as stated earlier, I'm only doing this (at least for now) for "fun and amusement". 
I've rambled long enough to say it's simply a case of how authentic and "pure" do you want to be?
In either case, ENJOY 
Bob


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*Ezzz track*

Raleets thats for sure! I'm having alot of fun building adding stuff.....changing this that etc! I'm starting on mt 2nd layout..........:thumbsup: so far I've bought alot but saved alot on several items! Going to the train show this saturday.......my wife is going to go as well but she says she's going to keep me from spending so much.:laugh: I told her she also needs a hobby:laugh: we play pool alot together which she's pretty dang good! this has been a fun hobby! Thanks for all the great imput! Keepuuum running!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I have two 4x8 sheets with a 2x8 sheet bridging the two together. All I use is Bachmann EZ track and I think it works fine. But I'm not one of theose folks who go for prototypical look with grass and weathered buildings. My kids use this as a play area so we dont get super detailed on the layout. Every so often I have to go through all the rail joiners and retighten them, but otherwise it works just fine.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Cdawg,
To be totally honest, I think I may not enjoy this as much if I were constantly striving for total "realism" and "authenticity" in my layout. It's much more fun to just wing it and enjoy the fantasy aspect as the danged thing evolves.
I've spent over 30 years in the collectible car hobby restoring Buicks to "correct" factory specifications. While it's been fun, it's now also fun to "customize" on my model train layout. 
Life is good,
Bob


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

I also like EZ track for the speed at which I can tear it down and change the layout. I will not be building a serious layout for a few more years so I will be using the EZ track until then to get an idea of what I want to do. 

If you are looking for realism then I would say EZ track is a poor choice as it just doesn't look as good as flex track. If you are doing this more for fun then I think it may be a very good way to go.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I use mostly just plain old code100 Atlas snap track and flex track along with a few Atlas switches and turnouts, but mostly Peco switches. When it comes to the actual modeling, be it with track, engines, rolling stock, buildings or other accessories, I really enjoy working to make each thing and part look real. However, I don't model any single REAL LIFE place though, as I think doing that makes modeling a little too restrictive. I mean, to me, having to make something exactly as it is and looks in real life with no variations would be a total drag. 

No, instead I'll take different ideas from real live places along with a little imagination, and create something that COULD BE. Sometimes we'll be going down the road, and my wife will point out different things for ideas on my layout. A few times we've even stopped to get a closer look. I find it all to be a whole heck of a lot of fun.

Routerman


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

question on the two different easy track types.

i have some of both the steel black and the nickle grey track, will they work fine together? or should i try and stick to one option? i have read that people say the steel will rust more, but isnt it like any steel if you keep it dry it should be fine?


if i use both together will i find that the train speed will vary depending on what section of track it is going over?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

For a small layout, you should be fine. The steel isnt going to rust unless there is a lot of humidity in the room where the train stuff is located. Regular cleaning is recommended regardless of the track material.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> For a small layout, you should be fine. The steel isnt going to rust unless there is a lot of humidity in the room where the train stuff is located. Regular cleaning is recommended regardless of the track material.


thanks i will keep that in mind...the local hobby shop guy has some steel ones for 1.00 a piece open box, and hte nickle is about 2.00 per piece, so not a lot of difference in price, but just wondering.


----------

